# Smoked Salmon with Maple Glaze



## Dutch (Oct 23, 2005)

This is a test picture of my Smoked Salmon.


----------



## bob-bqn (Oct 24, 2005)

Nice test Earl! :D Mmmmmmm, love smoked salmon.


----------



## brianj517 (Oct 24, 2005)

Veeeeerrrryy Nice! Salmon is one of my all time favorites!


----------



## Dutch (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks, guys.  My daughter that work in the Meat Dept. at the local grocery store told me that they will have salmon on sale later this week.  May have to add a couple of salmon fillets to my planned turkey smoke this weekend!!


----------

